# Leather riding boots, and leather half chaps, same/similar effect?



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

I rode in my Ariat leather riding boots for the first time yesterday, and OMG it was so comfortable!! My leg position was also much better. SO stable and secure, and I felt great riding in them!

The BUT is, I don't want to overuse them because I want to keep them for many years (8-10 years... plzzzz (fingers crossed)) and in good enough condition to show. I will clean and polish them as often as necessary and do my possible to keep them in good shape, but using them will still wear them out no matter how well I take care of them.

I usually ride in synthetic paddock boots and suede half chaps. The chaps are kind of dying and I am going to buy new ones, but I want to know how leather half chaps are.

Will they give me that similar affect? Would I also have to get leather paddock boots to achieve the same feeling my riding boots give me?
I like my synthetic ones and I don't want to spend too much, but give me your opinions please!!!!!

Thank you.


----------



## Gilly (May 28, 2011)

I've never ridden in tall boots or suede anything before, but I wear R.M. Williams boots ($350 AU) and Ariat Covington leather half-chaps ($250 AU). I rode in my chaps for the first time last week and the grippy leather sides they have on them did wonders for my leg position and ability to balance etc.

I'd personally go for leather boots + chaps but they can be a bit pricey. Maybe check for second hand ones or eBay? But get fitted out for the chaps in store before searching online; it can be a bit tricky to figure out your size just by using charts and measuring tapes.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I had exactly same thread I started month ago or so (boot are extremely comfy, but too pricey to use every day). The bottom line of all responses was no, chaps don't give same "effect" as tall boots. So I'm saving up on other pair of boots now.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Aw...  pity. Thanks for the short but very complete answer. Do you think you'd be able to find me the thread so I can read it though? Or at least do you remember the title so I can somehow fish for it myself?  

(sigh) Cannot afford another pair of Ariats...

Do tall rubber boots also make your leg feel more stable and secure? Any brand with good synthetic or rubber boots that someone could recommend me?


----------



## countercanter (May 18, 2011)

Devon-Aire makes a synthetic field boot. Its made out of a pleather type material. I personally don't care for them. I had a pair when I was in between boot sizes and my foot was still growing, I am too hard on my boots and I actually wore holes in the sides of them. They might work for you though.

Devon Aire Synthetic UniCalf Field Boot Tall Boots Footwear English HorseLoverZ.com

You can also just keep an eye out for a decent pair of leather paddock boots and half chaps. The website I posted always has low prices and deals. You should look around.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

I actually ordered those one day and they were super stiff and didn't fit me in any possible way.  I was mad because I had to pay 15$ to ship it back.

If I find leather chaps on sale and for a really good price, I'll most probably buy them because I am sure they are better than suede ones. I'll see what I find this summer when I go to a tack shop.


----------



## countercanter (May 18, 2011)

Mmosst leather chaps have suede on the inside of the calf anyways. There are some that are all leather but most of the ones I have seen are that way, mine included.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

> Mmosst leather chaps have suede on the inside of the calf anyways. There are some that are all leather but most of the ones I have seen are that way, mine included.
> ​


But doesn't the leather outside still make it grip better than the suede ones? I would really like some more opinions on that one. I just concluded leather chaps would be more "grippy" than suede chaps since my leather boots seemed to be so.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I thought your leather boots felt better because they were tall boots. NO? I am confused. were they just paddock boots made out of leather?
Tall boots can help a lot with your position because they bring such stablily to the ankle. The stiffness of them ends up supporting your lower leg in a way that any paddock boot, leather or synthetic, can do.

I have leather half chaps. I use Grand Prix. They are very expensive but hold up very well. I just have them restitched at the shoe shop if the stitching wears out. Have ahd them for years! I also have a pair of Ariat half chaps made from leather . These are stiffer and look more like a real tall boot when on. They feel really great, but are so tight that it's a struggle to get them on over my winter weight riding breeches.

So, I do recommned leather half chaps, and the Ariats that look like tall boots are really nice. They should last for years and years.


----------



## rosie1 (Feb 28, 2011)

My legs don't conform to normal tall boot sizes and I'm too poor to afford customs so I ride in leather boots and chaps. I bought a pair of all leather (no suede even on the inside of the leg) smooth grain chaps before the summer and I love them. They are super grippy and if I shine them and my boots up from a distance you can barely tell I'm not wearing tall boots. They must be the same ones or similar to what tiny mentioned, I really like them
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

> I thought your leather boots felt better because they were tall boots. NO? I am confused. were they just paddock boots made out of leather?
> Tall boots can help a lot with your position because they bring such stablily to the ankle.
> ​


Sorry for the confusion.  Yes I felt better because they were tall, and as you said boots give more stability to the ankle. However I found that my tall leather riding boots felt more "grippy" in the calf area, compared to my suede chaps.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

> My legs don't conform to normal tall boot sizes and I'm too poor to afford customs so I ride in leather boots and chaps. I bought a pair of all leather (no suede even on the inside of the leg) smooth grain chaps before the summer and I love them. They are super grippy and if I shine them and my boots up from a distance you can barely tell I'm not wearing tall boots. They must be the same ones or similar to what tiny mentioned, I really like them
> ​


Thanks for adding. Now if I find leather chaps at the right price, I'll get them. If not I'll have to be happy with suede.


----------



## countercanter (May 18, 2011)

Hidalgo13 said:


> But doesn't the leather outside still make it grip better than the suede ones? I would really like some more opinions on that one. I just concluded leather chaps would be more "grippy" than suede chaps since my leather boots seemed to be so.


 
Why would the leather on the outside make it more "grippy?"

I have these half chaps and have so far been happy with them. Dover Saddlery | Ariat® Concord Half Chaps.
I personally am a fan of ariat's half chaps, they have always lasted for me. 

The reason your tall boots help out your leg is because it makes your ankle stable. Thats what they are designed to do. You aren't going to get that exact stability with a paddock boot and half chap, no matter what they are made of.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

Hidalgo13 said:


> Do tall rubber boots also make your leg feel more stable and secure? Any brand with good synthetic or rubber boots that someone could recommend me?


_As soon as I got rid of my rubber riding boots, and went to paddock boots and half chaps (for everyday riding), my heel position improved soooo much! The reason being is that the rubber doesn't have the same flexibility as the leather, and doesn't bend the same way._

_If anything, try to find a cheaper pair of tall boots to wear on a regular basis, or go with paddock boots and half chaps._


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

> The reason your tall boots help out your leg is because it makes your ankle stable. Thats what they are designed to do. You aren't going to get that exact stability with a paddock boot and half chap, no matter what they are made of.
> ​


 I already concluded that with Kitten Val's post: 



> I had exactly same thread I started month ago or so (boot are extremely comfy, but too pricey to use every day). The bottom line of all responses was no, chaps don't give same "effect" as tall boots. So I'm saving up on other pair of boots now. :smile:
> ​


But I want the extra grip the leather seems to give. I don't see how leather would make it grip more than suede either, but it just seemed so when I rode with my leather boots and rosie1's comment about her half chaps being very grippy made me conclude that leather must have that extra little advantage to suede. :/ Might be wrong on that one... but it's what it seems.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

> _If anything, try to find a cheaper pair of tall boots to wear on a regular basis, or go with paddock boots and half chaps._


I'll definitely buy a cheaper pair of tall boots for schooling if I can find some , but most probably half chaps will end up being more in my price range. I guess I'll have to see what sales I can find.

Thank you all for your comments!


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Tall boots will definitely help your leg position. I personally found my new field boots a bit slippery against the saddle but after a while, not anymore.

Are the half chaps you're using now all suede with no leather? The half chaps that I have are suede but have a nice long patch on the inside part that is leather. Helps to grip.

I too am worried about wearing my new tall boots all the time because I don't want to somehow scratch them and they'd be ruined to show in but they are sooo nice! lol! Leather half chaps are really nice as well. They don't really support your leg the way a tall boot will but they definitely look like a tall boot from afar and have that nice leather on leather grip.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

There is also a nice long patch on the inside part of mine I believe, but it's not leather. It's all suede.



> I too am worried about wearing my new tall boots all the time because I don't want to somehow scratch them and they'd be ruined to show in but they are sooo nice! lol!
> ​


Lol! I know!  I spent so much money on them that for the first few months I was scared to take them out of their box. Conditioning them got me all worried and nervous because I was scared I would ruin the leather in some stupid way or something. ><

Happy i finally found a nice dry day to wear them though.


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Hidalgo13 said:


> Lol! I know!  I spent so much money on them that for the first few months I was scared to take them out of their box. Conditioning them got me all worried and nervous because I was scared I would ruin the leather in some stupid way or something. ><


Exactly! Haha!

I guess you could always keep them in a boot bag by your horse's stall and before you're about to mount up, slip on you tall boots!


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

I don't mind wearing them while tacking the horse up if it's dry outside, since the stalls are kept very clean and walking around everywhere isn't a problem. I will however take them off as soon as I get back to the barn to untack. Especially when a shower is involved afterwords. :/ Don't want to get those boots soaked. ><


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Hidalgo13 said:


> (sigh) Cannot afford another pair of Ariats...
> 
> Do tall rubber boots also make your leg feel more stable and secure? Any brand with good synthetic or rubber boots that someone could recommend me?


I got my pair on consignment brand new (Mt Horse dressage boots). So may be something to look into.

I tried rubber boots, but they are much worse than paddock boots IMHO (my ankle moves way too much there).


----------



## countercanter (May 18, 2011)

Wearing your tall boots and getting them wet is actually the best way to break them in, as long as you condition them afterwards. My last pair of tall boots I broke in during the course of a day. I wore them all day, made sure to get them wet, and then at the end of the day, conditioned them. I have a friend that showered in hers and then conditioned them. They fell like a second skin.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

> Wearing your tall boots and getting them wet is actually the best way to break them in, as long as you condition them afterwards. My last pair of tall boots I broke in during the course of a day. I wore them all day, made sure to get them wet, and then at the end of the day, conditioned them. I have a friend that showered in hers and then conditioned them. They fell like a second skin.


Ooh so you condition them after... ok I see. I guess you only kill the leather if you continually don't take care of them after they get wet. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

> I got my pair on consignment brand new (Mt Horse dressage boots). So may be something to look into.
> ​


I should be going to a tack shop this summer who sells consignment tack and riding apparel, so hopefully I'll find something my size in there.


----------



## countercanter (May 18, 2011)

Hidalgo13 said:


> Ooh so you condition them after... ok I see. I guess you only kill the leather if you continually don't take care of them after they get wet. Thanks for the info.


 
No problem. You gotta wear them and take care of them regularly, that way they feel like butter on your legs and last a long time. My trainer has had the same pair of boots for 15 years, you just have to take care of them.


----------

